# Test e time to increase sex drive?



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

How long does it take for test 500 to increase sex drive?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

test e for me is around week 4/5 ....

sustanon .on the other hand,i feel it kicking in around week 3

edit.. how long you bin on it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

about 3 or 5 days.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Libido should increase in a matter of days....


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

2nd week is when magic happens for me.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i cant say test e has increased my sex drive in days..


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm at the end of week 5 of Pro Chem Test E 600mg and i have not seen any increase in my sex drive


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Week 2 for me, I'm now in nympho mode :thumb:


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

I ran 600/400 of Pc Test/Tren E and was rampant!

Now at 500/300 Test/Deca the increase is there but certainly not as much as test/tren.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> I'm at the end of week 5 of Pro Chem Test E 600mg and i have not seen any increase in my sex drive


If you're taking 12 times your natural levels of testosterone and are not seeing the expected results from that huge amount either your gear is sh1t or you need to go and see your doctor...


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Mingster said:


> If you're taking 12 times your natural levels of testosterone and are not seeing the expected results from that huge amount either your gear is sh1t or you need to go and see your doctor...


Yeah mate i think my gear is ****, playing it out for 8 weeks see how it goes but i don't think it will do anything.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i just started week 4 today and no increase in sex drive. im also on tbol and im knackered all the time so it could be the tbol killing it maybe


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Test E turns me into a sex crazed loon within days

think some people need to get there gear checked or as ming says see a doc


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I'd say around a week then I turn into a f*cking sexual deviant


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Two days after injecting I felt as horny as I would be if I hadn't masturbated the night before

Seven days in I couldn't look at a female without picturing me doing something dirty to her

Thirteen days in I find myself grinding my teeth when I get horny and playing with myself three times daily

God help the next woman I get my hands on :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Two days after injecting I felt as horny as I would be if I hadn't masturbated the night before
> 
> Seven days in I couldn't look at a female without picturing me doing something dirty to her
> 
> ...


god dam my gear must be crap!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Couple of days for me, although some of it might be in my head...


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep my gear was **** in June felt flat and depressed, started again after 3 weeks off with new test e and I'm a sex crazed loon.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It depends on the person as conversion to estrogen happens at different rates in different people.

If I take 500mg Test/wk my sex drive doesn't increase at all, however if I take 250mg/wk it's through the roof.

It's all about finding the right dose for you, it took me years to figure this out.

250mg Test with 100mg Proviron and I'm borderline out of control!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I Injected the for the first time last Tuesday - 500mg of Test E - and I don't feel too different yet. But then I've always been a rampant, horny bastard.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Two days after injecting I felt as horny as I would be if I hadn't masturbated the night before
> 
> Seven days in I couldn't look at a female without picturing me doing something dirty to her
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

Interesting.



The Lifter said:


> It depends on the person as conversion to estrogen happens at different rates in different people.
> 
> If I take 500mg Test/wk my sex drive doesn't increase at all, however if I take 250mg/wk it's through the roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Sex drive largely depends on oestrogen levels and flucations in sex hormone levels. I.e raising test levels rather than the amount of test your on. There are 100s of factors at play. As you can see by the vast aray of answers everyone is different. For most people its in their dam head. With me test-e never effects my sex drive but prop, on occation can...

To say that either your gear is bunk or you need to see a Dr is pretty stupid.... No down right retarded actualy.

From cycle to cycle side effects and results will be different. As you age most people find certain peds they used to get no side effects from are now causing issues and others become side effect free....

I used to love d-bol.. Now it effects my appitite. The d-bol is the same.... Ive changed as i have aged.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

redman said:


> Sex drive largely depends on oestrogen levels and flucations in sex hormone levels. I.e raising test levels rather than the amount of test your on. There are 100s of factors at play. As you can see by the vast aray of answers everyone is different. For most people its in their dam head. With me test-e never effects my sex drive but prop, on occation can...
> 
> To say that either your gear is bunk or you need to see a Dr is pretty stupid.... No down right retarded actualy.
> 
> ...


I'm the same with DBol, and most orals TBH. I tend to use jabs only these days.


----------

